# Toy track/Pro track questions



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey guys! 1. POWER WISE How do you get rid of the surge in lane 1 when a car in lane 2 comes of the track?on large floor layouts on two lane toy tracks, afx tyco or life like brands that are powered on wall warts.2 is a buck track from the late 80's with stand but has no cover, two power supplies and plastic shields around most of the turns still a worth the $800 my friend is asking for it from me?I think the track is 5×10.Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Red, an adjustable power supply of suitable amperage would solve the surges.
I believe the Buck Scorpion were made longer than 10' and routed from wood. I would
verify track condition including rails and possible surface warpage for a price assessment.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Red you could also wire your "toy track" layout with a wall wart for each lane and get rid of the surge problem as well. Wall warts are much cheaper and more convenient for temporary floor layouts. 

If your looking for a high end track, just keep an eye out in the classifieds here & on Ebay, some nice tracks come up here for sale fairly often.

Boosted


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*power*

for Tomy track try
8998 - Dual Power Pack Terminal Track (hook up one power pack per lane)

Maybe try an old laptop power supply (16-18volt it should have lots more amps)

and see photo


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Dyno Dom said:


> Red, an adjustable power supply of suitable amperage would solve the surges.
> I believe the Buck Scorpion were made longer than 10' and routed from wood. I would
> verify track condition including rails and possible surface warpage for a price assessment.


Thank you gents,dyno dom I did come to the conclusion that the track was perfectly working and no warpage buy putting all types of cars on the track over the past year, but when you mentioned"wood"i started to rethink buying the track! Is wood too old school for track material? Are all routed tracks made now out of plastic?


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

cwbam said:


> for Tomy track try
> 8998 - Dual Power Pack Terminal Track (hook up one power pack per lane)


Sorry!


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

If you are going to run cars like BSRT, Slottech and Wizzard even one wallwart per lane will be a little skimpy. A single variable regulated power supply with at least 2 amps per lane would be nice. A 90 watt laptop computer power supply is the cheapest way to go. My own track is powered by a pair of Mastech 20 amp power supplies, which is serious overkill for anything but Restricted Open and Unlimited cars.
The first continuous rail aftermarket tracks were made of MDF, often with a melamine (Formica) finish. MDF can be damaged if it gets wet and will expand and contract a little with changes in humidity causing a change in the rail height. Newer tracks are mostly made of Sintra (expanded PVC) and are more stable. Slider tracks are still made of MDF.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Red, I believe the Buck Bonzai is 4x12 and Scorpion is 16ft long.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Guys, I apologize. I was looking threw the Track section to get ideas and when I saw that post about the double power pack track I asked a question (since answered). If you look at the post previous to mine you will see it's from 2013. Sorry !


----------

